
Intel’s Exascale Dataflow Engine Drops x86 and Von Neumann (2018) - mpweiher
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/08/30/intels-exascale-dataflow-engine-drops-x86-and-von-neuman/
======
gen3
So, I'm guessing this is targeting server hardware, because it requires the
program to be compiled for the specific CPU? (or class of CPU's if they have
similar specs)

